# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  مشکل در طراحی صفحات وب asp.net

## don_alen

من برای طراحی در  asp.net با محیط VS.2005 مشکل دارم . خیلی از تگ های htmlo نمی شناسه مثل embed , marqu , object . توی بروزرهای مخطلف هم صفحم می ریزه به هم.



توی طراحی وب مشکل ار این بزرگتر سراق دارین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گیج:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :گریه:

----------


## pgm.farshd

میشه بگید با تگ  div  چطور باید کار کنم

----------

